# E-brake light problem after brake job



## jjunior887 (Dec 1, 2002)

I just replaced the pads on my girlfriends 200sx and now the damn e-Brake light won't go out. Anyone have any suggestions as to what might cause it to stay on. 

The e-brake does seem to release since I can turn the wheels fine with it off the ground. 

The car has front and rear discs and the rears were a PITA since I didn't have the tool to screw in the pistons. 

I ended up taking the whole caliper off the passenger side to get it loosen up. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks-James


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Do the brakes seem to work OK?I would also look at the cables and make sure they are not binding and tripping the switch in the console or that you are alcking in pedal pressure.On some Nissans, the light will also go on if the brake fluid level is too low since they use a float in the master cylinder that tells it if the fluid is low.


----------



## jjunior887 (Dec 1, 2002)

I made sure the fluid level was okay so that rules that out, I guess a good look at the cable should be my next step. If it were binding enough to set off the light switch would the wheel still turn freely? For the most part it seems like the brakes work great, I did a flush on the brake fluid as well since I had to remove the one caliper anyway. That was a quick respose BTW, Thanks-James


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yes, the wheels could still turn freely even if the cable was binding enough to cause the light to light. My brake light will go on if I pull my brake handle up even a little bit.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

when i did my brakes I had the same thing happen... heres what I did, I made sure the fluid was full then jacked up the back of the car, took the ebrake off and spun the wheels by hand... I put it back down pulled the ebrake on, then let if off, then drove... about 5 minutes after driving the light went off and hasnt come back on, unless the ebrake is on. I dont really know what I did that fixed it (i really didnt do anything) but it hasnt been a problem and its been 2 months. -James


----------



## jjunior887 (Dec 1, 2002)

well the light went out by itself today, I didn't even get a chance to look it over. I'll let it go for now and see what happens. Thanks for the suggestions guys -James


----------

